# BNSF Passenger service? There is now ^_^



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

So i did find a pic of what BNSF runs for a passenger service and I didnt care for how it looked so I decided to change it up a bit

I took these...









And made this


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

really good looking cars! i like that!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That looks Great. I love what you did with those passenger cars. Your work is inspiring me to do the same with SOU passenger cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work, who knew that a freight line had branched into passenger service! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Why not.....looks great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

People are just freight in squishy packages ...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

mmmmmm cream filled squishy freight... 

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> People are just freight in squishy packages ...


:laugh:

Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun making them


And gunrunnerjohn they do run one in real life


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I kinda' figured they must have some passenger service, but it was too good a line to pass up.


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job, they look fantastic! . Now you just reminded me of how much i have to get working on.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

They did come out nice, very nice job.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i think i just might have to do some my self


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Now if only CSX, BNSF, UP, and NS would go into major passenger service again and take Amtrak out of the picture for the most part things would be real nice on the railroads again and i would not have to get up at 4 in the morning just to catch a train from Cincinnati to Florida or anywhere else for that matter. 

The cars look fantastic and BNSF should really consider painting there stock just like that.


----------



## mr. supercharged (Feb 12, 2012)

Love it man! There's a BNSF track right near my house. If only passengar trains came by...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

This paint looks perfect; factory sprayed. Well done!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The BNSF Rails up here in North Idaho run both the Amtrak and the BNSF Corporate pasanger cars.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*BNSF Passenger Lines*

Nice creation for your layout!  


According to Wikipedia, BNSF has operated limited Passenger Services....

The line in Chicago runs from Union Station to Aurora, Illinois and reports 63,000 people per day (average). 

From wikipedia: 

( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNSF#Passenger_train_service )
Passenger train service

The BNSF Railway hosts commuter trains: BNSF Railway Line, Metrolink (Southern California), New Mexico Rail Runner Express, Northstar Commuter Rail, and Sounder (Puget Sound).
Many Amtrak routes use BNSF rails: the Amtrak Cascades, California Zephyr, Carl Sandburg, Coast Starlight, Empire Builder, Heartland Flyer, Illinois Zephyr, Lincoln Service, Pacific Surfliner, San Joaquin, Southwest Chief, Sunset Limited, and Texas Eagle.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The cars look great. I am impressed.
They look factory. Great job.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Did a photo shoot at the club


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice set


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nicely done CommanderAce!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gn76Jkryk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

gets an A+++++++++++++++++++++++ and a perfect 10 in my book


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent work, and a nice club too!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Commander Ace,nice paint job on those cars. Got the color right too. Now you need to get some wide yellow tape and get the swoosh lines on there. That will make an awesome train. Nice work. Pete
Just saw the video and that is one awesome looking train. She creeps into the station nice too. You have to get the yellow lines on those cars and it should be easy to do. That train and the layout are both goooooooood looking. Pete


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome man, awesome! Nice job!

-J.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ace,

What is the red brick auto road surface in your pics? I love it! Do tell ...

TJ


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure myself those pics are at the RR club i go to the layout is actually very old a lot of the stuff they used is no longer available anywhere


----------

